
The End of Typing: The Next Billion Mobile Users Will Rely on Video and Voice - mpandita
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-end-of-typing-the-internets-next-billion-users-will-use-video-and-voice-1502116070?mod=e2fb
======
melling
Wonder if this could be used to help literacy.

